# Faint buzzing noise in the background?



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok, so occasionally, when I'm walking around my town, I'll hear a deep buzzing noise. It gets louder and louder as I walk around, but if I go the opposite direction, it gets lower. I thought at first this might be bees, because I usually hear it around trees, but shaking them didn't reveal anything; on top of that, I hear it during multiplayer.

I don't think it's crickets, because my game is in December atm and I still hear it, and there's nothing else I've learned makes that noise.

This isn't the first time I've heard it, and it's definitely not only in New Leaf; I've heard it in WW and CF too, but I'd just turn a blind eye to it up until now, because in WW and CF I didn't really care about background noise because too much was going on that usually blocked it up.

Has anyone else experienced something similiar in one of the games, and/or knows what it is? I'd get a recording of it, but I don't have the tools, nor anything to upload it on except Mediafire...


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Aug 13, 2013)

Mole cricket?  Try digging around where the noise is loudest.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

Mole cricket? o.o Okay. Is that a legit bug, and if so, will it have a dig mark, or no?


----------



## Roselia (Aug 13, 2013)

i think it's a mole cricket as well, annoying little guys 
they just hide in the ground and make a loud noise


----------



## Touko (Aug 13, 2013)

Probably Mole Cricket, those guys are annoying as hell.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think they have dig marks, no.  I've not met one yet (I don't TT so have a while to wait for them to be in season) but from what I've read you just have to go by the sound.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh gosh, it _is_ a mole cricket. I've been trying to figure out what that sound was for _years._ Thanks so much for helping me; I used to panic and think my music was glitched! XD


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 13, 2013)

Actually when i turn my sound off and put my ear against the 3ds it also makes a buzzing noise! Weird...


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

Haha lol


----------

